# 24 DAYS AND A WAKE UP



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

HE HE HE HE HE HE 24 days and a wake up till THE BIG TRAINS SHOW









Is everybody ready?


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Yup!


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Melony and I are talking about bringing down the whole gaggle of girls for the show this year. I'm wondering if there's anything nearby that's inexpensive and fun for the girls to do while I'm at the show. We'll probably come down a day or so early and go to the beach for the day. What's the best beach to go to? What else is there to do for fun with the kids that isn't very costly?

See you all there!!


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ,
Your'e a little slow getting started with your countdown this year. See you there.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

We're ready JJ. Booked into the Marriott for the Thursday, Friday, Sat. and Sun.
BTW Jill has a recipe for you (Do you have single cream, and chocolate flakes in the States?)








Rod


----------



## John Corradini (Jan 2, 2008)

I am booked into the Marriott for Thursday, Friday, and Saturday.
See you there.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I am booked to arrived thursday and leave monday Morning 

Paul. Is Mike coming with you this year again ?


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm also booked Thurs. through Mon. Ontario Mills Mall is nearby and its free so long as you don't buy anything.








Huntington State Beach has always been a favorite of mine.
Corona del Mar Beach and Little Corona are also nice but small and can get crowded early. They are right next to the Newport Harbor entrance so you can watch the boats go by.

Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

If it is still there, there is a water park in Pomona, just west of Ontario, The Orange Empire Trolley Museum in Perris,


----------



## John Wagner (Jan 29, 2008)

Alex, Sherrie and I are booked for Fri and Sat nights. Looking foreword to seeing the group again. Counting down the days!

John Wagner


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ,
Mike is not coming this year,. He got married and now he is on a budget. My wife will be with me this year for a little extended trip after the show. She likes those two big shopping malls that are nearby.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By ShadsTrains on 05/12/2009 8:19 AM
Melony and I are talking about bringing down the whole gaggle of girls for the show this year. I'm wondering if there's anything nearby that's inexpensive and fun for the girls to do while I'm at the show. We'll probably come down a day or so early and go to the beach for the day. What's the best beach to go to? What else is there to do for fun with the kids that isn't very costly?

See you all there!! 



THIS is gonna be exciting. It will be great to meet your whole family for the first time. They've grown up with MLS as best I can figure.

Things to do...maybe:

a. Fairplex GRR...you can probably make arrangements to see it during the show. It's open on weekends usually.

b. Raging Waters waterpark...this might fail the inexpensive test...never been there.
c. Huntington Beach public beach

d. Perris CA Trolley Museum
e. Perris Lake recreation area

f. Ontario Mills shopping center and amusement park


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Arrive Wednesday evening, fly out Sunday....probably with heavier bags


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

22 days and a wake up 

Paul 
Too bad Mike's not coming. No rail faning this year. I will probalbly go over to the Fairplex and spend some time


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ and Tommy - I am currently booked Wed thru Sat, but since we can't set up the track on Thursday I'm going to change my room reservation to arrive on Thursday. I usually leave Sunday afternoon, but if you guys are staying on thru Sunday nite, I'll do the same and leave Monday morning.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight,

I like staying sunday night because I find it more relaxing not having to pack everything up and put it in my car all day. It also allows me to stay and help take down. Jacque and Grace like to relax at the pool Sunday afternoon. 

Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm not in until Friday afternoon.... FLying in from MSP after a Grandson's graduation Thursday evening. Should arrive Ontario about 3:30. Leaving on SW at 11 Monday morning.

Seez ya' then...


----------



## Roland Seavey (Jan 4, 2008)

OH man you guys are making me sad,
Sitting here crying in my bee I mean coffee.
Sure gonna miss all of you this year, haven't missed a BTS in quite a few years, oh well thats the way 
it goes.
With any luck and the show go to you know what with it being an all scale now, I might be there next year.
First son is getting close to the ring giving bit so will have to see what happens there, but its a good reason to 
come home.
To all have a great time.

Roland Seavey---sitting in the Philippines


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Shucks Roland, gona miss seeing you this year. 

PS 20 days and a wake up


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry you won't be there this year Roland. You'll be missed!


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Who is taking the San Diego and Riverside tours?


----------



## John Corradini (Jan 2, 2008)

Roland
Sorry you will not make the BTS this year. 
You will be missed.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Certainly understand, Roland. Takes a bit to get to Ontario from where you are. 

We'll be thinkin' of you...


----------



## pcentral (Jan 3, 2008)

We'll be there Friday morning sometime. Staying at the Marriot Friday and Saturday nights. I almost had to be in Nashville for business instead! 

JJ, this thread has become a part of the BTS for me and I look forward to it each year! In fact, it's partly what got me to log in tonight. 

Roland, Sure gonna miss you this year buddy! 

Steve


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

So we're now talking about making this into a full fledged family vacation.. We haven't had one of those in years... We're hoping we can find some availability in a timeshare somewhere in the area.. My parents own a timeshare and have agreed to let us use it. Right now it looks like the only availability is in the palm springs area.. Not too excited about that.. We'll keep looking. I did however find what appears to be a very good deal on a couple rooms and 4-day flex tickets to knotts berry farm and soak city.. I think that is plan B at the moment.. Planning a vacation for a family as large as ours is a daunting task to be sure...


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

Regarding tours and folks visiting the BTS: I am on the tour schedule, for Thursday June 4, the Day BEFORE setup day (Friday)which is the day BEFORE the first day of the show. I am told that the bus will visit late morning /early afternoon- for about 45 minutes. So...with lots of extra time that day, I am extending an invite to anyone arriving on Thursday or with Free time on Thursday to stop by. I am only 10 minutes- 5 miles - from the Convention center. I will likely be running stuff up until 6-7 pm if visitors justify it. Come to see a train run, sit in the shade, or just shoot the breeze. Very informal, just a chance to visit. Railroad is 20 years old this year, Narrow Gauge, all battery / all the time. Converted fully to 1:20.3 about 10-11 years ago. The only rule I set for myself in 1999 was anything that runs must be weathered, and sound equipped.
Thursday only, need to set up the booth on Friday...

Sorry for the minor hi-jack, but this is a BTS visitors thread, now back to our regular scheduled program.

Jonathan/EMW


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

16 days and a wake up


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

14 DAYS AND A WAKE UP HE HE HE HE HE HE HE HE


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

So how do we get to your place Jonathan?








Rod


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Rod Fearnley on 05/23/2009 4:50 AM
So how do we get to your place Jonathan?








Rod 



Yea How do we get to your place?


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

Rod: My address is on my web site, but since you are used to driving on the WRONG side of the road, email me off list and I will send you a map. i already sent JJ one... 
Jonathan


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Wrong side of the road indeed...................







Queen Bodicea was riding around in a horse drawn chariot before the wheel ever reached the America's








However, I have learned to adapt to colonial ways. See you soon.








Rod


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Colonial ways? We are not Colonial - we're in California.









See you in 10 days, Rod.

Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Tommy, I always thought California and most of the SouthWest had a Spanish Colonial aspect.........................................







?
See ya Thursday week for a drink ? 

Rod


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

When we're having that drink, I'll tell you what the reference to Spanish means.









Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Nine Days and a wake up HE HE HE HE HEHEHE


----------



## GrizzlyFlatsFan (Jan 5, 2008)

I'll be arriving sometime on Thursday and staying until Sunday. Staying at the M. across from the show. I'm looking forward to seeing everyone again!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Same here George!


----------



## John Corradini (Jan 2, 2008)

I will be arriving some time around noon on Thursday.
See you then.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I was just looking at the BTS website for a vender list and could not find one. Didn't they in the past post a vender list?
See everyone on Thursday afternoon.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul,

I too, noticed that there wasn't a vendor list as in previous years. I finally had to e-mail the various vendors that I plan on buying from, to confirm that they would or would not be in attendance.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary,
Can you enlighten us?


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve,

There were only three or four that I usually buy from and I just e-mailed to ask if they were going to attend. I deal with these folks during the course of a year, so I was sure that they would be there. Just wanted to check, that's all. I talked to a few last year at the BTS and they were concerned about the economy then. They were not real positive about attending this year if things didn't improve. In my opinion, that's why we're seeing the combined scales this year. Bad times "trickle down".


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By K27_463 on 05/20/2009 2:43 PM
Regarding tours and folks visiting the BTS: I am on the tour schedule, for Thursday June 4, the Day BEFORE setup day (Friday)which is the day BEFORE the first day of the show. I am told that the bus will visit late morning /early afternoon- for about 45 minutes. So...with lots of extra time that day, I am extending an invite to anyone arriving on Thursday or with Free time on Thursday to stop by. I am only 10 minutes- 5 miles - from the Convention center. I will likely be running stuff up until 6-7 pm if visitors justify it. Come to see a train run, sit in the shade, or just shoot the breeze. Very informal, just a chance to visit. Railroad is 20 years old this year, Narrow Gauge, all battery / all the time. Converted fully to 1:20.3 about 10-11 years ago. The only rule I set for myself in 1999 was anything that runs must be weathered, and sound equipped.
Thursday only, need to set up the booth on Friday...

Sorry for the minor hi-jack, but this is a BTS visitors thread, now back to our regular scheduled program.

Jonathan/EMW



We are starting Del Oro setup at noon. Would it be possible to stop by on the way out before setup?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Five Days and a wake up. HE HE HE HE HE HE HE HE HE HE HE 

I have to got to Albuquerque to night. Come home Wed and leave Thurs for the BTS Busy week


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By John J on 05/31/2009 3:14 PM
Five Days and a wake up. HE HE HE HE HE HE HE HE HE HE HE 

I have to got to Albuquerque to night. Come home Wed and leave Thurs for the BTS Busy week 

Watcha doin in Albuquerque???? Not being nosy but just wonderin I used to live in Los Alamos, and we had to have our paper up there printed there when the presses broke down????? The Regal your only 12 hours from me when you get there!!! Come on up and play trains JJ. Hah LOL


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By blueregal on 05/31/2009 4:41 PM
Posted By John J on 05/31/2009 3:14 PM
Five Days and a wake up. HE HE HE HE HE HE HE HE HE HE HE 

I have to got to Albuquerque to night. Come home Wed and leave Thurs for the BTS Busy week 

Watcha doin in Albuquerque???? Not being nosy but just wonderin I used to live in Los Alamos, and we had to have our paper up there printed there when the presses broke down????? The Regal your only 12 hours from me when you get there!!! Come on up and play trains JJ. Hah LOL




I am going to ABLUQUERQUE PRINTING Got some problems with the auto bkanket washers. Also I neet oi try and make a mod fit for 50 LB paper.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Leaving home this afternoon, over night in London. Flying out to Phoenix tomorrow, then a slow drive across to Ontario for the "Mixed" BTS. See you Thursday guys








Rod


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

ONE DAY AND A WAKE UP.

it is Thursday morning. I got to gas up and run through the car wash and I am on my way. Should arive some where around noon. 

See you all there


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm _heeeerrrreeee!!!_ Got in yesterday evening, had some dinner, and promptly went to bed and slept through the night. Man, I'm getting old! That long drive gets harder every year. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif 

Plus the damn restaurant in the motel is closed. You can still get food at the bar, but the menu is very limited. Luckily, there are restaurants close by.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 06/04/2009 6:44 AM
I'm _heeeerrrreeee!!!_ Got in yesterday evening, had some dinner, and promptly went to bed and slept through the night. Man, I'm getting old! 

*Yes..... Aren't we though.... *    


That long drive gets harder every year. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif

Plus the damn restaurant in the motel is closed. You can still get food at the bar, but the menu is very limited. Luckily, there are restaurants close by.

*Are you at the Marriott.... ????*

I'm leaving MSP in 24 hours.... See you Friday afternoon... [/b]


----------



## John Corradini (Jan 2, 2008)

I am leaving about 10:00 am. Should be there about 11:30/ 12:00.[/b]
See you then[/b]


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah Stan, I'm at the Marriot. 

John - I thought you were getting in yesterday. Tried calling your cell a couple of times after I got here - got an "unavailable" message. 

There's an Italian restaurant called "Rosa's" about 1/2 mile from here. You guys up for dinner?


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Leaving Phoenix shortly,by 0800 should be there around noon. We are getting real excited now









There's an Italian restaurant called "Rosa's" about 1/2 mile from here. You guys up for dinner?  Whatever, wherever Dwight, Jill and I are in.
See you all soon.
Rod


----------



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

Rosa's has wonderful food and ambiance. We went there two years ago. We tried to get in last year on Saturday night and they were packed and couldn't take us until about midnight....'way past my bedtime. We had reservations for this Sat night until I checked on the prices and canceled. Everything is $25 t0 $35 and that's 'way past our food budget comfort zone. If the price doesn't bother anyone, it's a very special place.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

We have our boarding passes printed and all set to go.

Dwight,
Mary and I would be up for dinner at Rosa's. We will be checking in around 4:30pm.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

I am up for dinner at Rosa's.
Dwight, we went there 2 years ago.









Headed to Jonothan's first, then should be at the Marriott around noon.

Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Bob Starr (Jan 2, 2008)

I am leaving shortly, should get there when everybody else does. Have to make a few stops on the way. Should get there noonish too 
Bob


----------



## Chillicharlie (Jan 2, 2008)

Leaving for Dayton in a few 6:20 bird (thats 3:20 CA time) in the morn ONT about noon tomorrow see you then. 

Chillicharlie


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

The wake up









Well it's 5:30 in the morning and I am wiaiting for the coffee shop to open so I can get my morning starter.

WE have had a great time so far. helping people with the booths. and the tracsks.

It is also very interesting with all the scales.

The guys with layout are very frendly

Dan from Eaglewings had a power supply problem and a guy frome one of the N sales lent us his voltmeter so we could check the porblem.

I just cant wait for the show to open


----------

